# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Problem me hard drajv/formatim.

## Static - Y

Pershendetje...

Doja te dija...nqs dua te ndaj harddiskun ne dy particione....
particioni i dyte duhet te jete primar apo logical.
Softwari qe perdor eshte Partition Magic...
Kur e kam ndare per here te fundit...e kam bere logical.Per disa here mu hapte ne rregull, por me pas nuk e di perse nuk e njifte me kete particion...

shnet

----------


## Static-X

Ne rradhe te pare duhet te shkruash e-mail se ke humb fare..
 pastaj kliko ketu   

PARTITION 

Mos harro te shkruash

----------


## edspace

Ka dy lloje partitions. 

1 - Primary eshte partitions qe kompjuteri e perdor per te hapur sistemin operativ. Ne kete partition duhet te instalosh windowsin. Kur kompjuteri hapet mundohet te gjeje windowsin ne kete partition dhe nqs nuk e gjen te nxjerr mesazhin "operating system missing". Ky partition mund te jete ne FAT, FAT32 ose NTFS. Nqs do instalosh win95, 98, ME beje format me FAT32. 
Nqs do instalosh win2000 ose winXP mund ta besh format me FAT32 ose NTFS por rekomandohet qe ta besh me NTFS. 

2 - Extended partition eshte e gjithe pjesa tjeter qe ngelet pas Primary partition. Extended partion mund te ndahet ne partitions te tjere akoma me te vogla. Keto pjese quhen Logical Partitions. dhe mund ti besh format ne FAT32 ose NTFS. Nqs instalon win95, 98 logical partition qe i ke formatuar me NTFS nuk mund ti shikosh, ose mund ti shikosh por duhet ti formatosh ne FAT32 qe ti perdoresh. Nqs instalon win2000 ose XP i shikon te gjitha partitions dhe mund ti perdoresh te gjitha qofte FAT32 apo NTFS. 


Shembull:
------------------------------
Hard drive ka 30 GB

- Primary partition ka 6 GB, formatuar me NTFS, emri C: dhe kam instaluar winXP 
- Extended Partition permban keto Logical partitions
    - D: me FAT32 6 GB
    - E: me NTFS 6 GB
    - F: me NTFS 6 GB
    - G: me FAT32 6 GB

Pra 5 partitions x 6 GB = 30 GB 

Mqns kam instaluar winXP mund ti perdor te gjitha FAT32 dhe NTFS.

----------


## mySteRioUs

Static - Y,

ne qofte se partition tjeter e do per te instaluar nje OS tjeter atehere duhet ta besh edhe ate primary
ne qofte se e do thjesht per te vendosur informacione atehere beje logical 

cheers,
mySteRioUs

----------


## edspace

*Moderatori:* Në këtë temë janë mbledhur diskutimet për problemet e ndryshme që mund të hasen gjatë instalimit të një hard disku. Kjo temë trajton problemet fizike dhe softuerike për disqet IDE/ATA, SATA dhe USB. 

Nëse hard disku nuk shfaqet në BIOS, atëherë bëhet fjalë për një problem fizik. Lexoni shkrimet e kësaj teme për lidhjet e kabujve, vendosjen e saktë të këllëfëve (jumper), konfigurimin e BIOS, etj. 

Nëse hard disku shfaqet në BIOS, por nuk shfaqet tek dritarja Kompjuteri Im (My Computer), ju duhet të formatoni hard diskun:
Hapni menynë nis > paneli i kontrollit > veglat e administratorit > manaxhimi i kompjuterit  (start > control panel > administrative tools > computer management).Tek menyja në të majtë zgjidhni Manaxhimi i Disqeve (Disk Management).Klikoni me butonin e djathtë mbi diskun e ri dhe zgjidhni Format...

Nëse hard disku shfaqet në BIOS dhe doni të instaloni Windows, lexoni këto tema:
Instalimi i Windows XPNdihmë me formatimin dhe instalimin e WindowsProbleme me instalimin e Windows në RAIDSi të formatoj diskun ose një pjesë të tijNdarja e hard-disqeve për instalimin e Windows XP

Tema të tjera që mund t'u ndihmojnë:
Ndryshmet midis FAT32 dhe NTFS dhe si te ktheni FAT32 ne NTFSGuide per konvertimin e FAT32 ne NTFSSi të rikthej skedarët e fshirë/formatuar

----------


## K19

A munde te me thoni se si duhet bere setup-i i compiuterit ne menyre qe kur ve nje HDD te ri  compiuteri ta njofi ate automatikisht.
Tani kur e ve (compiuteri eshte fikur kur ve HDD) kompiuteri ndalon atje ku thote :
First boot device:marka e HDD
Second boot device:marka e HDD

Ju faleminderit

----------


## Sentinus

Nuk duhet instalim 
tek hard diku i ri kontrollo jumperat ne menyre qe te jene ne situaten slave.

Ne fundin e hardiskut ke disa tela te vegjel te dale , dy prej tyre mund te jene lidhur me njeri tjetrin me nje pjesez te vogel qe quhet jumper. Levize qe aty ku eshte dhe shiko tek manuali i hardiskut se ku duhen vendosur ne menyre qe hardisku te kthehet ne slave.

----------


## K19

hard-disku punonte para se te reinstalloja XP-ne,jumperat jane ne vende.Duhet te jete dicka  tjeter.
Faleminderit per pergjigjen.

----------


## Patrioti

1.- Kontrollo jumperat. Nese i ke lidhur ne nje kabell njeri duhet te jete master ( zakonisht aty ku eshte OS ) dhe tjetri slave. Per konfigurim tjeter konsultohu me manualin e HD

2.- pasi ke bere instalimin ( kujdesu qe kablli te jete i futur mire )
HD ka nevoje te formatohet, ndryshe OS se njeh. Per formatim perdor disketen qe zakonisht shitet me HD se bashku. Nese kompjuteri e "load" window-in atehere mund te perdoresh dhe ndonje program tjeter nese i ke te instaluar ( partipation magic ose ndonje tjeter ) Kujdes! OS te ndryshme kerkojne formatime te ndryshme! Per win95,98,..... Fat 32 per winXP ....NTSP

----------


## edspace

http://www.cheap-computers-guide.com...ive-CDROM.html

Në faqen më lart ke një guidë se si të instalosh hard driven. 

Nqs nuk do ta përdorësh për sistemin operativ duhet ta instalosh si slave. Ndiq udhëzimet e manualit, përdor spinën e mesit të kabllit dhe zgjidh jumper slave. 

Të gjitha lidhjet e tjera duhet te jenë njësoj. 

Kompjuteri duhet të hapet pa problem nga hard drive i parë. 

Nqs kjo do jetë e vetmja hard drive në kompjuter ateherë të duhet ta instalosh si master. Ndiq udhëzimet e manualit, lidhe me spinën në fund të kabllit. Sigurohu që kablli i ushqyesit është lidhur mirë. 

Nqs hard drive është bosh do të duhet të bësh boot nga nje disketë të win98, të formatosh hard driven, instalosh sistemin operativ ...etj.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

pershendetje K19 !
une nuk jam specialist per kete pune sic mund te jene te tjeret qe flasin me gjuhe teknike  :ngerdheshje: ) :P
une kam pasur kete problem kohe me pare ne pc e televizionit ku punoja nese...sipas shpjegimit tend ti e ke instaluar HD saktesisht se saqe BIOS-i e njef nuk ke problem me kete pune por ty nuk te arin te te startoje OS win9x, winnt. ose winxp varet se cfare OS ke une te sygjeroj ne radhe te pare duke shpresuar qe ke nje system disk rebot PC me sistem disk dhe ne promp bej komanden 
>sys A: C: ku A eshte drajveri i Flopit dhe C drajveri i hardiskut 
dhe ristarto ps 
kjo kopjon sistemin edhe njehere ne harddisk nese nuk funksjonon atehere reformato edhe rinstalo gjithcka po per te testuar HD nese ka probleme apo jo une te sugjeroja te provoje ne nje PS djeter duke e lidhur si second device
nese pc tjeter e njef atehere kopjo te gjitha failet qe te duhen edhe reformat diskun qe eshte gjeja me e mire per te bere
te uroj qe tja dalesh mbane

----------


## K19

Faleminderit te gjithve.
tani compiuteri e njeh HDD e ri.

----------


## Calexico

përshëndetje.

kam dy sisteme operative të instaluara në kompjuter dhe ç'është e keqja, dyjat janë WinXP, që i kishte instaluar vëllau im 10 vjeç sa isha unë në pushim.

ai kish instaluar për herë të dytë winxp.. 

si mund ta fshij njërin dhe ta mbaj vetëm një sistem operativ? më duket se më rëndon kompjuterin.. kam 40 gb, mirëpo edhepse nuk kam ndonjë file në kompjuter.. përveç disa punimeve e dokumenteve në word dhe pdf, më thotë se i shpenzoj 10 gb?

dhe nuk kam ndonje program të madh përveç kazaa...  :i ngrysur:  


thanks.

----------


## T68

Kompjuteri nuk te ngarkohet por nese do te heqesh nje do te te duhet te fshish komplet hard diskun. Menyre tjeter nuk ka...

----------


## Albo

Nuk ka mundesi qe te kesh dy sisteme te instaluara XP ne te njejtin kompjuter qe ka vetem nje ndarje te diskut, pasi gjate instalimit te jepet nje nga dy mundesite: a) instalim i ri mbi instalimin e vjeter 2) riparimi i instalimit ekzistues.

Nese e ka instaluar ne nje ndarje te dyte te hard drive, atehere problemi zgjidhet kollaj, formato ate ndarje qe mban sistemin e vjeter te sistemit te operimit qe nuk eshte ne perdorim dhe nuk te hyn me ne pune.

Albo

----------


## benseven11

Mund te perdoresh programin Dupeless tek kjo faqe
http://f2.org/software/win32/free/file.html
linku i shkarkimit eshte direkt link dupeless.zip402kb
Cfare ben ky program
Ky program gjen te gjitha skedaret dublikate ne kompjuter
Kete e arrin duke bere ne fillim skanim te gjithe kompjuterit(ashtu sic ben nje antivirus program) dhe gjen ne qofte se ka te gjithe skedaret qe jane ne 2 kopje duke dhene filename pathin psh C:/programs/flashmx.exe krahas emrit te fileve qe jane te njejta jep edhe madhesine e tyre.perpara se te heqesh cdo file qe ky program e gjen ne kompjuter dy here verifiko Emri i files duplikate  te jete njelloj,pathi te jete njelloj si dhe madhesia e skedarit ne kb ose mb te jete e njejte.Programi gjen gjithashtu edhe dokumenta qe jane identike dhe jane 2 here ne kompjuter ne te njejten madhesi kb si dhe url adresat dublikate te favoriteve
Programi te jep mundesine jo vetem te heqesh kopjen e dyte dublikate te windows XP por edhe cdo file tjeter qe eshte bere 
save 2 here pa dashje.Programi eshte shume i thjeshte per tu perdorur

----------


## une_e_dua_detin

Zgjidhja qendron ne faktin se tya nqs te dalin qe ne fillim fare per te zgjedhur se ne cilin sistem deshiron te futesh duhet te zgjedhes sistemin e pare qe ke patur dhe pasi te hysh atje me te drejten e administratorit atehere duke individualituar direktorine e dyte te instalimit te WinXP mund ta fshini dikert nga windows exploreri edhe me pas po ne windows explorer ne direktorine primare C:\ te beni disa modifikime ne skedarin Boot.ini ku te fshini ato rreshta ku eshte permendur direktoria e WinXP te fshire me larte. 
Por kujdes heqja e rreshtave qe nuk kane lidhje me kete mund te demtoje edhe windowsin qe jeni duke punuar duke bere qe ne kohen tjeter kur te ndizni kompjuterin mund te mos te futeni tek asnje sistem nga dy qe kishit.

----------


## benseven11

Programin qe te vura me lart mund ta perdoresh megjithate duhet te shtoj dicka.Ka shume mundesi qe instalimi i dyte i XP qe te ka
bere vellai ne kompjuter te te kete fshire automatikisht me default XP qe ke pasur dmth ka rishkruar XP mbi te njejten sektor te diskut.Pra megjithse ty te duket se jane 2 programe XP,ka shume mundesi qe te kesh vetem 1 dmth XP e re e instaluar  kafshire XP e pare.Per te bere thjesht nje prove kliko start/search dhe te kutia search fut fjalen i386. Nqs skedaret rezultat do te te dalin vetem unike vetem nje here te paperseritura atehere del qe ke vetem nje kopje te xp,nqs skedaret te dalin ne cifte te dublikuara atehere ke 2 XP

----------


## Calexico

unë kur hap kompjuterin, me del një tabelë me dy xp dhe më thotë të zgjedh atë qe dua.

njëera punon, tjetra ka diç gabimisht të instaluar dhe është e papërdorshme. unë dua ta heq fare atë të dytën që s'punon se vetëm më rri aty.

gjithashtu atë programin tënd e shkarkova dhe gjeta shumë files që janë duplikate.

duhet t'i fshij tani?

----------


## benseven11

po mund te fshish cdo kopje te dyte vetem sigurohu qe filet kane emrin njelloj dhe kane te njeten madhesi ne kb ose mb
psh ajo te jep ne liste C:/Program/Kazalite.exe       12mb
dhe me poshte vjen    C:/Program/Kazalite.exe       12mb
atehere klikon te e dyta dhe e ben delete
keshtu e vazhdon me te gjitha skedaret e tjere qe jane identike duke fshire nje kopje dhe duke lene origjinalen dhe krijon ne hardrive shume memorje te lire

----------

